# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  NABBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 13.6.2009 (Σλοβακία)

## ioannis1

*Θα γινει στις 13 Ιουνίου 2009 στη σλοβακια*.Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση αλλα και σε οσους Ελληνες παρουν την προσκληση για συμμετοχη.

----------


## Muscleboss

και είχα μια κρυφή ελπίδα μηπως ξαναγινόταν κατερίνη φέτος...  :01. Rolling Eyes:  

γιάννη είναι στα σχέδια σου το παγκόσμιο;

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Κοντα ειναι, μπορουμε να παμε μια βολτα   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## slaine

που ακριβώς σλοβακία? μπρατισλάβα?

----------


## ioannis1

στη Kosice.που ειναι δεν ξερω.θα πποσπαθησω παιδια για εκει.μεχρι τωρα παμε καλα.  :02. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> στη Kosice.που ειναι δεν ξερω.θα πποσπαθησω παιδια για εκει.μεχρι τωρα παμε καλα.


Γιαννη καλη επιτυχια στην προετοιμασια σου και ολα καλα να σου πανε!! Το   :bodybuilding.gr:   θα ειναι πντα διπλα σου να υποστηρίξει την προσπαθεια σου     :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ανακοίνωση-ενημερωση.Μενει να ανακοινωθει και το πανελλήνιο - πρόκριση για το παγκόσμιο της Nabba.Καλη επιτυχία σε όσους προετοιμαστούν .  :03. Awesome:

----------


## thegravijia

> στη Kosice.που ειναι δεν ξερω.θα πποσπαθησω παιδια για εκει.μεχρι τωρα παμε καλα.


γιαννη βαλε φωτο σου !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αντε γιανναρα μαζι θα πάμε εχω και άκρες καλες για μετα τους αγώνες, θα μας προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους εγγυημένα.

----------


## slaine

> εχω και άκρες καλες για μετα τους αγώνες, θα μας προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους εγγυημένα.


  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## ioannis1

> αντε γιανναρα μαζι θα πάμε εχω και άκρες καλες για μετα τους αγώνες, θα μας προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους εγγυημένα.


μακαρι ηλια να παμε καλα.ευτυχως δεν εχω κατι σοβαρο μεχρι τωρα ,εκτος κατι τσιμπηματα καπου καπου στο δεξι γονατο οταν κανω βαρεια σκουωτ.  :02. Wave:

----------


## mantus3

5 μερες μηνανε αν δεν κανω λαθος.. Γιαννη ημαστε μαζι σου, ελπιζουμε ολοι σε μερικους τιτλους ακομα..  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τελείωσαν τα ψέματα ο γιαννης είναι στην τελική ευθεία για το παγκόσμιο στην σλοβακία καλή επιτυχία γιαννάρα!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.πρωτος στοχος η εξαδα παιδια.θυμαστε το περυσινο επιπεδο.μετα οτι προκυψει.

----------


## leyteris_fit

Κ. Αναγνωστου σας ευχομαστε ολη ενα πλασαρισμα στην εξάδα!

----------


## mantus3

> ευχαριστω παιδια.πρωτος στοχος η εξαδα παιδια.θυμαστε το περυσινο επιπεδο.μετα οτι προκυψει.



 :01. Cursing:  :08. Two Guns:  :02. Puke:  :08. Shoot:  :01. Crying: 

(στοχος η νικη... μπορεις κ το εχεις το θεμα! τωρα αμα προκειψει κ κατι λιγο πιο κατω ... )

----------


## KATERINI 144

και για την κατερινη τα ιδια έλεγε και πηρε το οβερ ολ..............................



 :08. Toast:

----------


## argyrakis

Αν είσαι έξω από την τριάδα δεν το δεχόμαστε γι αυτό κανόνισε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Στράτο βάλτον μυαλο, εσενα σε ακουει, σήμερα θα παω να τον δω και θα αρχίσει πάλι '' δεν ειμαι καλος εχω νερα''  :01. Unsure:  



 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Καλή επιτυχία. Μόνο ο Γιάννης θα λάβει μέρος από Έλληνες ή θαναι και άλλα παιδια;;;

----------


## ioannis1

> Αν είσαι έξω από την τριάδα δεν το δεχόμαστε γι αυτό κανόνισε


 :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη γερα ,να είσαι δυνατός και στα ματια μας είσαι ήδη νικητης !!
Να πας και να τους κερδίσεις !!Γερα ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εντάξει τη να καταλάβει













αμα σκάσει μύτη ετσι το πήρε κιόλας  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

Γιαννη καλη επιτυχια! Σιγουρα θα ξεχωρισεις, γιατι εισαι φοβερος!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια.ειμαι σε καλη φορμα παω για το καλυτερο.

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

> εντάξει τη να καταλάβει
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pooo egw tha tromaza pados...xaaxxaxaa

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

> pooo egw tha tromaza pados...xaaxxaxaa


σορρυ καταλαθος

----------


## mantus3

ξεκινησαν σημερα στις 5 παρα κατι, 2 θυρια (Αναγνωστου - Βασος)... εμεις να τους ευχηθουμε καλη επιτιχια, καλα να περασουν κ ελπιζουμε να παρουν κ κανενα τιτλο... αλωστε κ οι 2 το αξιζουν.. παιδια καλη επιτηχια!

----------


## kutsup

Γιάννη να θέλεις γράψε τα σωματομετρικά στοιχεία σου, ύψος, κιλά, περιφέρειες κτλ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ξεκινησαν σημερα στις 5 παρα κατι, 2 θυρια (Αναγνωστου - Βασος)... εμεις να τους ευχηθουμε καλη επιτιχια, καλα να περασουν κ ελπιζουμε να παρουν κ κανενα τιτλο... αλωστε κ οι 2 το αξιζουν.. παιδια καλη επιτηχια!


και ο προεδρος τις ΝΑΒΒΑ Στρατος Χατζηδημητριαδης.


(οι φωτογραφιες που ειναι ρε μανατζερ?!  :02. Smash:  )

----------


## KATERINI 144

(ειναι λιγο θολές η φωτογραφιες αλλα σαν πρωτη εικόνα οκ, πιστεύω του μαντους εχουν βγει καθαρες.)

Αναγνωστου - Βασος

----------


## Muscleboss

πάμε γερά!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## argyrakis

Αυτό είναι πάμε για την νίκη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες στιγμές και εικόνες άντε και με το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα παιδια 
και μπραβο στο φωτη και μάντους για την συμπαράσταση στα παιδιά όμορφες στιγμές :03. Thumb up:

----------


## argyrakis

Μόλις μίλησα με τον Στράτο τον Χατζηδημητρηαδη τον πρόεδρο της nabba Ελλάς 
  Ο  Γιάννης αναγνώστου πάλεψε για την τριάδα περιμένουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα που θα ανακοινωθούν το βράδυ  ο Βάσος Αναστάσιος που έπαιξε στους ψιλούς είχε παρά πολλές συμμετοχές    στην κατηγορία του     αυτά για την ώρα θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω το βράδυ να μου πουν ακριβός τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## mantus3

μερικες φωτο απο την αναχωριση (οκ καθηστερισα λιγο) :

στην πρωτη Γιαννης - Φωτης




στην δευτερη Γιαννης - Τασος - Φωτης (κλασικα ο τελευτεος οπως βλεπουμε οδηγει τους αθλητες μας σε παρασπονδιες.... :02. Shock: )

----------


## argyrakis

Πέμπτος ο Γιάννης αναγνώστου στο παγκόσμιο με φοβερό ανταγωνισμό τα αποτελέσματα από την κατηγορία 1 που έπαιξε ο Βάσος Αναστάσιος τα περιμένουμε

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητηρια στο Γιαννη Αναγνωστου και στον Βασσο Αναστασιο για την παρουσια τους στο παγκοσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ. Το επιπεδο ηταν πολυ ψηλο και η πεμπτη θεση που κατελαβε ο Γιαννης ειναι μεγαλη επιτυχια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Αντε παιδια, παντα τετοια και σιγουρα καθε χρονια και καλυτεροι!!!

----------


## ioannis1

> Γιάννη να θέλεις γράψε τα σωματομετρικά στοιχεία σου, ύψος, κιλά, περιφέρειες κτλ.


 δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε διαστασεις απλα ειμαι 88 κιλα με υψος 172.

----------


## ioannis1

οσο για το παγκοσμιο,το επιπεδο ηταν φοβερο σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.ειλκρινα πολεμησα για το καλυτερο και σας λεω κουραστηκα πιο πολυ να παρω τη 5 θεση σε αυτον τον αγωνα, απο οτι οταν πηρα την τριτη στη μαλτα.αν καποιοι τη θεωρουν χαμηλη,ας μετρησουν ποσοι ελληνες αθλητες εχουν μπει στην εξαδα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.το λεω αυτο με πικρα για διαφορα που ακουσα.θα βαλω φωτος να δειτε την κατασταση μου και εσεις κρινετε.

----------


## ioannis1

θεωρω επισης υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησω τον προεδρο της nabba στρατο χατζηδημιτριαδη για την υποστηριξη του ηθικη και υλικη αφου εβαλε το χερι στην δικια του τσεπη μιας και ειχα προβλημα οικονομικο αυτη την εποχη.τον δε φωτη και μαντους ευχαριστω θερμα που με πηγανε και με φερανε πισω στη κατερινη μειωνοντας τη φοβερη κουραση που ειχα απο την υπερπροσπαθεια.

----------


## a.minidis

> οσο για το παγκοσμιο,το επιπεδο ηταν φοβερο σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.ειλκρινα πολεμησα για το καλυτερο και σας λεω κουραστηκα πιο πολυ να παρω τη 5 θεση σε αυτον τον αγωνα, απο οτι οταν πηρα την τριτη στη μαλτα.αν καποιοι τη θεωρουν χαμηλη,ας μετρησουν ποσοι ελληνες αθλητες εχουν μπει στην εξαδα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.το λεω αυτο με πικρα για διαφορα που ακουσα.θα βαλω φωτος να δειτε την κατασταση μου και εσεις κρινετε.


φιλε γιαννο ο καθε ενας λεει οτι πα........ρια του κατεβει,ας παιξουν πρωτα,και μετα ας μιλουν,και δευτερον το επιπεδο εχει ξεφυγη,τα τελευταια,χρονια,εξς οποιος εχει παιξει,ξερει!!!!,ΚΑΙ ΡΕ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ επαιξες και μπηκες στους  5 καλητερους!!! :03. Thumb up: και οχι στη γειτονια με 3,η4,!! :02. Shock: οσα δεν φτανει  ηαλεπου ... :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

τα ειπες ολα φιλε μου τασο με λιγα λογια.ευχαριστω. :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οσο για το παγκοσμιο,το επιπεδο ηταν φοβερο σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.ειλκρινα πολεμησα για το καλυτερο και σας λεω κουραστηκα πιο πολυ να παρω τη 5 θεση σε αυτον τον αγωνα, απο οτι οταν πηρα την τριτη στη μαλτα.αν καποιοι τη θεωρουν χαμηλη,ας μετρησουν ποσοι ελληνες αθλητες εχουν μπει στην εξαδα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.το λεω αυτο με πικρα για διαφορα που ακουσα.θα βαλω φωτος να δειτε την κατασταση μου και εσεις κρινετε.


 Γιαννη μην ασχολείσαι με άσχετους γιατι τσαμπα θερμίδες καις (εκτός αν το κάνεις για αερόβια, τοτε οκ  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: )

πολλά συγχαρητήρια φιλε, μακαρι ολοι οι ελληνες αθλητες να ειχαν τη δικη σου θέληση και αγαπη για το άθλημα, θα ηταν πολύ ποιο πανω το ελληνικό bbing.  :03. Clap: 

φωτογραφίες σημερινές στην κατερινη, με δυο απο τα καλύτερα παιδια του χώρου, σταθερές αξίες του αθλήματος.







φωτογραφίες του αγώνα θα έχουμε απο το επίσημο σαιτ τις NABBA σε λιγες μερες.

----------


## Μαρία

Συγχαρητήρια κ απο μενα και μονο η συμμετοχή σε τέτοιους αγώνες θεωρείται εξ΄αρχης μεγάλη επιτυχια!!!!Καλή συνέχεια και περισσοτερες επιτυχίες στο μέλλον!!!!!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> οσο για το παγκοσμιο,το επιπεδο ηταν φοβερο σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.ειλκρινα πολεμησα για το καλυτερο και σας λεω κουραστηκα πιο πολυ να παρω τη 5 θεση σε αυτον τον αγωνα, απο οτι οταν πηρα την τριτη στη μαλτα.αν καποιοι τη θεωρουν χαμηλη,ας μετρησουν ποσοι ελληνες αθλητες εχουν μπει στην εξαδα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.το λεω αυτο με πικρα για διαφορα που ακουσα.θα βαλω φωτος να δειτε την κατασταση μου και εσεις κρινετε.


BRAVO GIANNI KALI SINEXIA KAI STON TASO EPISIS KALI SINEXIA

----------


## argyrakis

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε   μου και  του χρόνου θα πάμε να το πάρουμε .

   η πέμπτη θέση για αυτούς που ξέρουν δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που έχουν πάει σε αγώνες με πραγματικό επίπεδο και ήταν εκτός εξάδας

----------


## ioannis1

ωραιες φωτος φωτη.ευχαριστω μαρια.

----------


## ioannis1

> Συγχαρητήρια φίλε   μου και  του χρόνου θα πάμε να το πάρουμε .
> 
>    η πέμπτη θέση για αυτούς που ξέρουν δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που έχουν πάει σε αγώνες με πραγματικό επίπεδο και ήταν εκτός εξάδας


ευχαριστω στρατο.το επιπεδο ηταν παρομοιο με το παγκοσμιο της κατερινης,φανταστικοι ολοι τους.ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος παντως που τα καταφερα με τετοιο ανταγωνισμο. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη συγχαρητηρια για την 5η θεση,όταν μιλάμε για παγκόσμιο είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία,τι να λέμε τωρα,ακουνε πολλοι 1η, 2η, 3η θεση και νομίζουν ότι είναι στραγάλια και ευκολη υπόθεση...Εφόσον είσαι ικανοποιημενος με τον εαυτό σου ότι έκανες ότι καλύτερο,είσαι νικητης !! :03. Clap:

----------


## GRF

Γιάννη πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την θέση που πήρες στο παγκόσμιο. Πρόκειται για μεγάλη εθνική επιτυχία! Πάντα καλά, γερός με υγεία για το επόμενο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν χωράει συζήτηση το να μπείς πεντάδα σε παγκόσμιο με τέτοιο επίπεδο είναι φοβερή επιτυχία τουλάχιστον τα ξέρω πολύ καλά δεν μιλάω απλα για τις εντυπώσεις αρκεί έστω να δεί κάποιος φωτο και να καταλάβει .

και τουλάχιστον τα σχόλια δεν τα κάνουν άσχετοι εκτός απο μένα μίλησε και ο στρατής και ο τασος μινήδης και ο δυονύσης που κάθε άλλο παρα άσχετοι είναι απο τέτοιες διοργανώσεις όπως και τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ που ξέρουν τι γίνετε σε τέτοιες διοργανώσεις

μόνο το γεγονός οτι ήσουν καλύτερος απο την κατερίνη και απο την καλύτερη φόρμα σου με περισσότερο βάρος και γράμμωση που παραπάνω δεν γίνετε μόνο αν σε γδάρουν αυτό τα λέει όλα και είναι η μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη .

και μόνο τα ονόματα που συμετείχαν είναι αρκετό να καταλάβει κανείς το επίπεδο .

φέτος επιτέλους όλα πήγαν καλά και το αποτέλεσμα σε δικαίωσε αλλα και όλους εμάς που πιστέψαμε σε σένα οτι θα τα πάς καλά και μας δικαίωσες .

οπότε θα μιλήσουμε και με ντοκουμέντα όταν ποστάρουμε και φωτο απο τους αγώνες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

πολλα συγχαρητηρια φιλε γιάννη :03. Clap:  , εγώ θαθελα πολύ να το επαναλάβεις του χρόνου και με ψηλότερη θέση... μεσα στην κατερίνη ... για ψήστε το χατζηδημητριάδη εγώ περιμένω πως και πως να το ξαναζήσω το παγόσμιο του 08 στη κατερίνη.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω πανο για ολα.πολυ ωραιες οι μπλουζες.μακαρι του χρονου να παρουμε το πανευρωπαικο γιατι παλι το παγκοσμιο ειναι δυσκολο. :08. Toast:

----------


## kutsup

Και τα video του αγώνα για την κατηγορία masters:

http://australian-bodybuilding.com/f...cs-videos.html

MS_NABBA_09_class_masters_40_3  το ποζάρισμα τπυ Γιάννη.

----------


## Nora Kollia

Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα! :03. Clap: 
Σου εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα σε θέση να αγωνίζεσαι και να παίρνεις διακρίσεις!

----------


## Exci

> Και τα video του αγώνα για την κατηγορία masters:
> 
> http://australian-bodybuilding.com/f...cs-videos.html
> 
> MS_NABBA_09_class_masters_40_3  το ποζάρισμα τπυ Γιάννη.


Ωραια πραματα. Μπραβο Γιαννη  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Μπραβο Γιαννη, μπηκες στους 5 καλυτερους στον κοσμο σε ενα επιπεδο που εχει ανεβει πολυ τα τελευταια χρονια.
Καλη συνεχεια και του χρονου πρωτος στην ευρωπη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## elenaki*

Γιάννη πολλά συγχαρητήρια, γερός να είσαι πάντα
και να φέρνεις υψηλές θέσεις!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Και τα video του αγώνα για την κατηγορία masters:
> 
> http://australian-bodybuilding.com/f...cs-videos.html
> 
> MS_NABBA_09_class_masters_40_3  το ποζάρισμα τπυ Γιάννη.


ευχαριστουμε τον kutsup για το βιντεο, πολύ καλο το ποζαρισμα του Γιαννη.
μερικες φωτο του αγωνα:

----------


## NASSER

Φωτη φοβερες οι φωτο!
Αναμεσα σαυτου του επιπεδου αθλητων, ο Γιαννης ηρθε 5ος  :02. Shock: 
Για αλλα μια φορα μπραβο στο Γιαννη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Mπράβο Γιάννη μας!!! μεγάλη επιτυχία η θέση σου στο Παγκόσμιο! να είσαι πάντα ετσι σκληρός σαν ατσάλι εχεις πολλά να δώσεις στο bb

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> δεν χωράει συζήτηση το να μπείς πεντάδα σε παγκόσμιο με τέτοιο επίπεδο είναι φοβερή επιτυχία τουλάχιστον τα ξέρω πολύ καλά δεν μιλάω απλα για τις εντυπώσεις αρκεί έστω να δεί κάποιος φωτο και να καταλάβει .
> 
> και τουλάχιστον τα σχόλια δεν τα κάνουν άσχετοι εκτός απο μένα μίλησε και ο στρατής και ο τασος μινήδης και ο δυονύσης που κάθε άλλο παρα άσχετοι είναι απο τέτοιες διοργανώσεις όπως και τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ που ξέρουν τι γίνετε σε τέτοιες διοργανώσεις
> 
> μόνο το γεγονός οτι ήσουν καλύτερος απο την κατερίνη και απο την καλύτερη φόρμα σου με περισσότερο βάρος και γράμμωση που παραπάνω δεν γίνετε μόνο αν σε γδάρουν αυτό τα λέει όλα και είναι η μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη .
> 
> και μόνο τα ονόματα που συμετείχαν είναι αρκετό να καταλάβει κανείς το επίπεδο .
> 
> φέτος επιτέλους όλα πήγαν καλά και το αποτέλεσμα σε δικαίωσε αλλα και όλους εμάς που πιστέψαμε σε σένα οτι θα τα πάς καλά και μας δικαίωσες .
> ...


OLOI MPOROUN NA EXOUN KRITIKI,GNOMI KAI APOPSI EINAI OMOS KALITERA NA AFINOUN TOUS GNOSTES TOU ANTIKIMENOU NA MILOUN.
GIA SOU ILIA.

----------


## ioannis1

σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ παιδια.μετραει θετικα η γνωμη σας σε μενα.δτσκολα πηγαινα πιο πανω ημουν στα ορια μου.

----------


## Anastasios Vassos

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον Γιάννη που μου στάθηκε και με βοήθησε σαν πραγματικός φίλος στους αγώνες της Σλοβακίας και ανέχτηκε τα νεύρα που είχα λόγω της δίαιτας και της αφυδάτωσης.Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον πρόεδρο της nabba κ.Στράτο Χατζιδημιτριάδη για την πολύτιμη υποστήριξή που μας παρείχε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
 Σε οτι αφορά το αγωνιστικό μέρος γνωρίζαμε οτι πάμε να παλέψουμε με τα θηρία αλλα δεν πτοηθήκαμε.Ηταν τιμή μου που η δεύτερη συμμετοχή μου σε αγώνες ηταν σε διοργάνωση τοσο υψηλού επιπέδου.Στην κατηγορία μου συμετείχαν 17 πεπειραμένοι αθλητές και σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα που πήρε ο πρόεδρος ως κριτής κανείς δεν με είχε εκτός δεκάδας.
 Στη συνέχεια παραθέτω ορισμένους προβληματισμούς που συζήτησα και με τον Γιάννη.Το bodybuilding είναι η αγάπη και το πάθος μας και όλοι το ξεκινήσαμε με στόχο να είμαστες δυνατοί καλίγραμμοι και ΥΓΙΕΙΣ.Μήπως στην πορεία αποπροσανατολιστήκαμε?Τελικά όλες αυτές οι θυσίες αξίζουν τον κόπο?Ο νοών νοείτω.
 Τέλειώνοντας :'Γιάννη μου και πάλυ πολλά συγχαρητήρια,όχι μόνο για την διάκρισή σου,αλλά και γιατί αγαπάς αυτο που κάνεις με την αγνότητα του παιδιού που πρωτοπιάνει τα σίδερα στα χέρια του'
 Να'στε όλοι καλά και σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε στην μεγάλη σιδερένια οικογένεια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

Τασο τιμή δική μας που εισαι στην παρέα μας.
κατεβηκες πρωτη φορα σε αγώνα και στο πανελλήνιο κέρδισες την κατηγορία η οποια μονο ευκολη δεν ηταν, στο παγκοσμιο στο δεύτερο αγωνα σου εισαι στους δεκα, μονο λιγο δεν ειναι αυτο, δε ξερω πολλούς να το εχουν πετύχει. άλλωστε με το καλούπι που εχεις αν συνεχίσεις θα σαρώσεις.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον Γιάννη που μου στάθηκε και με βοήθησε σαν πραγματικός φίλος στους αγώνες της Σλοβακίας και ανέχτηκε τα νεύρα που είχα λόγω της δίαιτας και της αφυδάτωσης.Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον πρόεδρο της nabba κ.Στράτο Χατζιδημιτριάδη για την πολύτιμη υποστήριξή που μας παρείχε σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
>  Σε οτι αφορά το αγωνιστικό μέρος γνωρίζαμε οτι πάμε να παλέψουμε με τα θηρία αλλα δεν πτοηθήκαμε.Ηταν τιμή μου που η δεύτερη συμμετοχή μου σε αγώνες ηταν σε διοργάνωση τοσο υψηλού επιπέδου.Στην κατηγορία μου συμετείχαν 17 πεπειραμένοι αθλητές και σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα που πήρε ο πρόεδρος ως κριτής κανείς δεν με είχε εκτός δεκάδας.
>  Στη συνέχεια παραθέτω ορισμένους προβληματισμούς που συζήτησα και με τον Γιάννη.Το bodybuilding είναι η αγάπη και το πάθος μας και όλοι το ξεκινήσαμε με στόχο να είμαστες δυνατοί καλίγραμμοι και ΥΓΙΕΙΣ.Μήπως στην πορεία αποπροσανατολιστήκαμε?Τελικά όλες αυτές οι θυσίες αξίζουν τον κόπο?Ο νοών νοείτω.
>  Τέλειώνοντας :'Γιάννη μου και πάλυ πολλά συγχαρητήρια,όχι μόνο για την διάκρισή σου,αλλά και γιατί αγαπάς αυτο που κάνεις με την αγνότητα του παιδιού που πρωτοπιάνει τα σίδερα στα χέρια του'
>  Να'στε όλοι καλά και σας ευχαριστώ που με δεχτήκατε στην μεγάλη σιδερένια οικογένεια.


 Τασο το ΠΑΡΤΥ,τωρα ξεκινησε!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τασο να εκφράσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τα συγχαρητηρια μου για τη συμμετοχη σου στο παγκοσμιο παρολη την σχετική απειρια σου σε αγωνες. και εις ανωτερα! :03. Clap: 

Όσο για τους προβληματισμούς σου, ειναι κατανοητοί... το αγωνιστικό bbing θέλει θυσίες και δεν είναι για όλους... ο πρωταθλητισμός σε όλα τα αθλήματα εξάλλου θέλει θυσίες και πρακτικές που πολλές φορές ξεπερνούν τα όρια... 

Μείνε μαζί μας, είναι χαρά μας να είσαι στη παρέα μας. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1

:05. Biceps: μερικες ακομη ερασιτεχνικες φωτος απο το παγκοσμιο.ερχονται και αλλες.

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Ειδα αρκετές γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες απο το περσυνο παγκόμσιο στη Κατερίνη. Πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο! Τιμη σου που πηρες μερος σε τετοιο αγωνα, ποσο μάλλον που βγήκες μέσα στην 6άδα.. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> 


σε αυτη τη φωτογραφια Anastasios Vassos για οσους δε γνωριζουν ποιος ειναι  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Γιαννη κανα  δυο φωτο δεν είναι απο το παγκόσμιο αλλα ειναι με τις γυμνάστριες απο την προετημασια   :03. Thumb up: 

να υποθέσω πως σε εμψύχωναν στην προσπάθεια σου?!  :01. Razz:  χαιρετισμούς στη συμπάθεια μου την αλεξανδρα, απο σεπτεμβριο θελω τη βοηθεια τις πεστεις  :05. Posing:

----------


## ioannis1

αυτες τις τραβηξα εγω με το τηλ.ακομη ο στρατος δεν εστειλε τιποτε.θα  το πω  μεινε ησυχος.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη με έφτιαξες με της Φώτο μέχρι και η μυρωδιά από το χρώμα μου ήρθε

----------


## mantus3

Γιαννη, κανε κανενα κονε με τα μωρα στις φωτο ρε συ...

παντως κ εσυ κ ο βασος πιασατε τρελη φορμα απο οτι ειδα...

καλα ετσι κ ανεβασεις κ τις φωτο του Στρατου, θα παθουμε τρελη ζημια... wallpaper θα γινουν...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια φωτο του γιαννη απο σλοβακία που δεν μπορείς να τον ξεχωρίσεις απο τα αγάλματα λές και είναι μέρος του ντεκόρ

----------


## Μαρία

+ 10000000   απλα      κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ ο ς !!!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Δυο αγαλματα σε μια φωτο!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

> Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη με έφτιαξες με της Φώτο μέχρι και η μυρωδιά από το χρώμα μου ήρθε


  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Anastasios Vassos

> μια φωτο του γιαννη απο σλοβακία που δεν μπορείς να τον ξεχωρίσεις απο τα αγάλματα λές και είναι μέρος του ντεκόρ


'....κάποιο άγαλμα που μ'είδε με θυμήθηκε...'-Πουλόπουλος.Τέλεια photo Γιάννη.Για εξώφυλλο στο musclemag.

----------


## KATERINI 144

*orazio salvatori* 
[YOUTUBE="orazio"]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXKbFXMqJHI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXKbFXMqJHI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

τελικα ηταν guest poser.πολυς ογκος.

----------


## efklidis oyst

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΣΥΝΧΑΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΕΒΓΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ ΦΟΡ ΕΒΕΡ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU



----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144

*masters over 40*

*Marilandio Ponchet Brazil
Masters over 40
1st Place*


*Christian Klee Austria
Masters over 40
            2nd Place*


*Terry Fisher
            UK
Masters over 40
            3rd Place*


Zdenek Branis Czech
Masters over 40*
4th Place*


*Joannis
            Anagnostou Greece
Masters over 40
            5th Place*


Ernst Barnet              Austria
Masters over 40*
6th Place*

*
*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*masters over 50**

Aivars Visockis Latvia
**Masters over 50
**1st Place*



*Luiz Flavio Felicio
            Brazil
Masters over 50
            2nd Place*



*Alain Petriz
            France
Masters over 50
            3rd Place
*
*Jozef Sztankay              Slovakia
**Masters over 50
**4th Place
*


*Tony Rizzo Australia
Masters over 50
            5th Place**
*
*
*

----------


## vagg

στο over40 οι 3 πρωτοι ειχαν πετυχει φοβερο στεγνωμα!!!ο πρωτοσ ειδικα ο βραζιλιανοσ πολυ ωραιο σωμα....μπραβο γιαννη...μια πολυ καλη θεση σε εναν πολυ ανταγωνιστικο αγωνα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Juniors
**

Jakub SubrtCzech
Juniors 
1st Place*



*Igor Illes
            Slovakia
Juniors
            2nd Place
*

*Daniel Barry
            UK
Juniors
            3rd Place
*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Miss Figure II*

*AnzhelikaMusalimova UkraineFigure
OVERALL WINNER*


*Lilian Okubo Brazil
Figure II
2nd Place*



*Flora Conte
            Italy
Figure II
            3rd Place**
*
*

Lada Plihalova              Czech
Figure II
4th Place*
*


Jana Zouzelkova              Czech
Figure II
5th Place**
*
*

Gabriella Bankuti              Hungary
Figure II
6th Place*
*
*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Miss Figure I
*
*Katerina Kyptova              Czech
Figure I**
1st Place*


*Brigitta Grof              Hungary
Figure I**
**2nd Place*



*Sonia Chiarabini Italy
Figure I
            3rd Place
*

*Tais OshitaBrazil
Figure I
**4th Place*



*Joanne Sperring UK
Figure I
**5th Place*



*Natasa Maksimovic              Serbia
Figure I**
6th Place*

----------


## KATERINI 144

(πολύ βραζιλια βλέπω Γιάννη  :01. Shifty:     βάψαμε καμία πάλι?! τη έγινε για πες  :01. Razz: )


ακολουθούν οι κατηγορίες MEN 1-2-3-4

----------


## KATERINI 144

*MEN IV*
*Rebelo Leandro              RodrigoBrazil
Men IV**
1st Place*


*
Jerry Koolhoven              Holland
Men IV**
2nd Place*


*Fernando LuizSardinha Brazil
Men IV**
3rd Place*


*Marco Parisi Italy
Men IV**
4th Place*


*Tommy Staunton              Ireland
Men IV**
5th Place*


*Vojtech Koritensky              Czech
Men IV**
6th Place*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*MEN III*


*Vladimir Flimel              Slovakia
Men* *
OVERALL WINNER*


*Tom YoungUK
Men III**
2nd Place*



*Samoel Bezerra              Brazil
Men III**
3rd Place*



*Jo WalkerUK
Men III**
4th Place*


*Roman Marsalek              Czech
Men III**
5th Place*



*Philippe Foussard              France
Men III**
6th Place*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*MEN II*

*GintarasGorodnicenko Lithuania 
Men II**
1st Place*



*Martin HolubCzech
Men II**
2nd Place*



*John BridgesUK
Men II**
3rd Place*




*Domenic Scheda              Malta
Men II**
4th Place*



*Edilson De Oliveira              Brazil
Men II**
5th Place*



*Milan Kresojevic              Serbia
Men II**
6th Place*

----------


## KATERINI 144

*MEN I*

*Volodymyr Goray              Ukraine
Men I**
1st Place*



*Stanislav Struzberg              Israel
Men I**
2nd Place*



*Harry Thibaudier              Holland
Men I**
3rd Place*



*Lubomir Krhut              Slovakia
Men I**
4th Place*



*Stuart GarringtonUK
Men I**
5th Place*



*Vlastimil Kalas              Czech
Men I**
6th Place*

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραια δουλεια φωτη μπραβο.

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## KATERINI 144

> πολυ ωραια δουλεια φωτη μπραβο.


 ναι γιαννη ψάχνω τωρα να βρω μερικες σε σύγκριση, γιατι τον τέταρτο δε τον βλέπω για τέταρτο στην κατηγορια σου φιλε.

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω το ιδιο.και δεν σφιγομαι στη φωτο καθολου.ουτε συμετρια εχει.

----------


## ioannis1

ο τασος ειναι τεραστιος.εφαγε ενα τονο φαγητο....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ο τασος ειναι τεραστιος.εφαγε ενα τονο φαγητο....


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  

ωραίος ο τασος  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

το επιπεδο των αγωνων εντυπωσιακότατο...! :02. Shock: 

Πέρα από αυτό όμως γιάννη πρέπει να περάσατε και καλά... τάσσος και χατζηδημητριάδης πρέπει ναταν καλή παρέα  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

αυτο που θυμαμαι πανο ειναι το πολυ φαγητο.ηταν πολυ ωραια εκει παντως.

----------


## KATERINI 144

http://www.eastlabs.biz/data/video/1857.wmv

στο βιντεο ο Γιαννης σε σύγκριση με τους αλλους αθλητές τις κατηγορίας του
πρέπει να κατεβάσετε το  βιντεο και παίζει με windows media player 

εγω τον βλεπω και για τριτη θεση μπορουσε παντως............................................

υσ: α ρε γιαννη ξύλο θες, δε πατούσες καθολου  :08. Spank:

----------


## Annie

respect και πολλα συγχαρητήρια κε Αναγνώστου.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Σας είδα πριν 20 μέρες στην Κατερίνη...
έχετε πολλά στοιχεία συμμετρία, όγκο, γράμμωση συνδιασμένα πολύ καλά...
και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Γιαννη επειδη εισαι δικος μας ανθρωπος, εγω θα ελεγα πως αξιζεις και τη δευτερη θεση. Ισως ειμαι και υπερβολικος γιατι δεν ημουν εκει να δω τον αγωνα live.
Aπο συμμετρια και ογκο πιστευω ησουν πολυ καλος, οπως επισης και τα κοψηματα σου πισω πλατη και ποδια, ξεχωριζαν απο το συνολο.

Μπραβο για αλλη μια φορα   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν θα είμαι υπερβολικός αλλα και τρίτη θέση θα μπορούσε βέβαια απο μια φωτο δεν βγάζεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα αλλα ο τέταρτος σε πλάτη δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι και ο τρίτος άσχημο σώμα μπορεί να ήταν στεγνός αλλα και ο γιάννης ήταν στεγνός , αλλα είπαμε αν δεν δείς λάιβ δεν έχεις αντικειμενική άποψη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

κοιταξτε παιδια,τη γνωμη μου θα πω.ο τεταρτος ηταν πολυ ασσυμετρος σε ολες τις ποζες αλλα ειχε πιο μεγαλα ποδια απο μενα και κομενα αρκετα.πανω δεν ελεγε.ο τριτος ειναι τρομερα ογκωδης,τρομακτικος και σκληρος.ειναι και ονομα καθε χρονο κατεβαινει και κερδισε και το γιουνιβερσ στη κατηγορια του.ο δευτερος δεν παιζοτανε.τον αδικει η φωτο.πιστευω αν πατουσα καλυτερα τις ποζεσ να ημουν τεταρτος. :05. Biceps:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αλλη φορά να πατας καλύτερα τεράστιε   :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 

ολα καλά και 5η θέση σε παγκοσμιο με τέτοιο επίπεδο δεν ειναι καθόλου λίγο Γιάννη  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

δεν εχω παραπονο.ενοειτε. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## thegravijia

τα βραβεια ποια ειναι για τους νικητες?
καποιο χρηματικο ποσο να φανταστω..?

η ερωτηση ισχυει κ για το mr.hellas?
ξερει καποιος?

----------


## ioannis1

καλα που ζεις;ολοι τα λεφτα σκεφτονται.δηλεσυ μονο αν εχει λεφτα θα κατεβεις μεγαλε;

----------


## thegravijia

> καλα που ζεις;ολοι τα λεφτα σκεφτονται.δηλεσυ μονο αν εχει λεφτα θα κατεβεις μεγαλε;


απλα ρωτησα ρε Γιαννη .δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αντιδρας ετσι...

και πιστευω πως το να δινονται καποια λεφτα στους αθλητες καλο θα ηταν για την προετοιμασια τους κτλ..
να τους ειναι πιο ευκολο..για τα εξοδα τους..

----------


## KATERINI 144

> τα βραβεια ποια ειναι για τους νικητες?
> καποιο χρηματικο ποσο να φανταστω..?
> 
> η ερωτηση ισχυει κ για το mr.hellas?
> ξερει καποιος?


βραβείο ειναι  η ηθική ικανοποίηση και αυτες οι φωτογραφίες που βλέπεις  οι οποίες μένουν για πάντα thegravijia.

----------


## thegravijia

απλα ρωτησα ενημερωτικα - δεν ηξερα

----------


## ioannis1

sory gia to υφος μου ρ συ.αυτη την ερωτηση μου την κανουν συνεχεια οι γυναικες και με τσατιζει.με φανηκε παραξενο που ενας εμπειρος σαν και σενα την εκανε.χιλια συγνωμη.

----------


## thegravijia

> sory gia to υφος μου ρ συ.αυτη την ερωτηση μου την κανουν συνεχεια οι γυναικες και με τσατιζει.με φανηκε παραξενο που ενας εμπειρος σαν και σενα την εκανε.χιλια συγνωμη.


νομισα οτι για το παγκοσμιο θα υπηρχε κατι ..
εστω καποια εξοδα να σας τα καλυπτουν για την δικι σας διευκολυνση...
γιατι μπορει να υπαρχουν παιδια που να θελουν να κατεβουν αλλα με το οικονομικο να το σκεφτονται 2 και 3 φορες ..αν θα μπορεσουν να καλυψουν τα εξοδα τους..
ζουμε και σε δυσκολες εποχες...
αλλα Γιαννη στην αρχη μου κακοφανηκε πως αντεδρασες αλλα με το τελευταιο ποστ εδειξες χαρακτηρα για ακομα μια φορα...
το να ζηταει καποιος σαν τον Γιαννη συγνωμη απλα για ενα αποτομο ποστ του ειναι πολυ καλο και δειχνει χαρακτηρα..

εδω ταιριαζει η υπογραφη που εχει βαλει ο mantous 
καποιοι εχουν το levrone σαν προτυπο και αλλοι ενα Γιαννη. :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

kai εγω ανθρωπος ειμαι φιλε μου.τη κυριακη κανω μια επιδειξη στ παραλια και απο την διατροφη τα νευρα μου δεν ειναι καλα.ειμαι κουρασμενος.ακομα δεν εφαγα κανονικο φαγητο.καταλαβαινεις.επισης ολα τα εξοδα στο παγκοσμιο τα αναλαμβανει η ομοσπονδια ανεξαρτητα αν παρεις θεση καλη η οχι.αλα γενικα ερασιτεχνικοι ειναι οι αγωνες και παιρνεις μονο ενα κυπελο που ομως για μενα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.και παλι με συγχωρεις πολυ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για το οικονομικό ρε παιδια είχα γράψει ολόκληρη έκθεση σε ένα τόπικ και το εξήγησα .περιληπτικά όμως σας λέω σε ερασιτεχνικές οργανώσεις πουθενα δεν υπάρχει χρηματικό έπαθλο παρα μόνο αν υπάρχει κάποιος μεγαλος χορηγός .

δεύτερον έστω και πήρε ο πρώτος 100 ευρω τι έγινε είναι αυτό κίνητρο για κάποιον να ασχοληθεί με το ββ όταν ξοδεύει πολλαπλάσια πρέπει να είναι τρελός δεν είναι καλό ντίλ .

τρίτον αν κάποιος θέλει λεφτα ας γίνει επαγγελματίας που και εκεί λίγοι τα παίρνουν από αγώνες μόνο σε ένα ολύμπια και άρνολντ κλάσικ έχει σημαντικά ποσα .

αλλα αν κάποιος είναι έξυπνος και μετραει πραγματικά μπορεί εναν τίτλο να τον εξαργυρώσει και να βγάζει λεφτα πώς όταν είναι άτομο επιπέδου ξέρει να μιλάει και να είναι σε φόρμα όλο τον χρόνο μπορει να βρει χορηγούς η να κάνει δική του κίνηση μέσα απο το αντικείμενο και να έχει έσοδα αλλα εκει ισχύει ότι σε όλα τα επαγγελματα να είσαι καλός επιχειρηματίας και όχι απλα ένας τίτλος.

έχουμε παρταδείγματα και στο ολύμπια που αυτός που βγήκε τρίτος μπορεί να έβγαλε περισσότερα απο τον πρώτο κάνοντας έξυπνες επενδύσεις και πουλώντας καλύτερα το όνομα του .

και γνωρίζοντας κάποιος όλα αυτα δεν νομίζω να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το ββ με σκοπό το χρήμα γιατί απλα ουτε ολυμπιακό άθλημα δεν είναι εγω το έκανα γιατί απλα το γούσταρα και τα γούστα πληρώνονται.

και για να είμαι ειληκρηνης δεν έχω ξοδέψει και πολλα λεφτα στο ββ ίσως όσα και ένας που κατεβαίνει σε κατηγορίες φίτνες

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

OPOS IPE KAI O ILIAS,
TA GOUSTA PLIRONONTAI KAI TO BB EINAI AKPIBO GOUSTO ME ITHIKI AMOIBH MONO,KALI SINEXIA SE OLOUS.

----------


## a.minidis

> για το οικονομικό ρε παιδια είχα γράψει ολόκληρη έκθεση σε ένα τόπικ και το εξήγησα .περιληπτικά όμως σας λέω σε ερασιτεχνικές οργανώσεις πουθενα δεν υπάρχει χρηματικό έπαθλο παρα μόνο αν υπάρχει κάποιος μεγαλος χορηγός .
> 
> δεύτερον έστω και πήρε ο πρώτος 100 ευρω τι έγινε είναι αυτό κίνητρο για κάποιον να ασχοληθεί με το ββ όταν ξοδεύει πολλαπλάσια πρέπει να είναι τρελός δεν είναι καλό ντίλ .
> 
> τρίτον αν κάποιος θέλει λεφτα ας γίνει επαγγελματίας που και εκεί λίγοι τα παίρνουν από αγώνες μόνο σε ένα ολύμπια και άρνολντ κλάσικ έχει σημαντικά ποσα .
> 
> αλλα αν κάποιος είναι έξυπνος και μετραει πραγματικά μπορεί εναν τίτλο να τον εξαργυρώσει και να βγάζει λεφτα πώς όταν είναι άτομο επιπέδου ξέρει να μιλάει και να είναι σε φόρμα όλο τον χρόνο μπορει να βρει χορηγούς η να κάνει δική του κίνηση μέσα απο το αντικείμενο και να έχει έσοδα αλλα εκει ισχύει ότι σε όλα τα επαγγελματα να είσαι καλός επιχειρηματίας και όχι απλα ένας τίτλος.
> 
> έχουμε παρταδείγματα και στο ολύμπια που αυτός που βγήκε τρίτος μπορεί να έβγαλε περισσότερα απο τον πρώτο κάνοντας έξυπνες επενδύσεις και πουλώντας καλύτερα το όνομα του .
> ...


Αν και ειχα πει οτι πλεον απλος,θα βλεπω χωρις να παρεμβαινω,για λογους '''προσωπικους'''''!!θελω νατονισω οτι ο.κ. το ββ.ειναι ατομικο αθλημα που οπως ολα τα ατομικα σχεδον αν δεν ''χωσεις'''το χερι βαθια,τα πραγματα,ειναι δυσκολα,η'' ακατορθωτα!το κακο κατα τη ''ταπεινη μου''γνωμη ειναι οτι κατα το παρελθον κυριος,πολλη εκμεταλευωντουσταν την διψα του αθλητη,και το εβλεπε ως ''ευρο''βαζοντας τον στο ''πρηζακι''για προσωπικη προβολη,η'του μαγαζιου του,και μετα ,,,τελος!!!ενας λογος που πολλα ταλεντα τα παρατησαν,και το ββ.για καιρο,εβγαζε ελαχιστους,αθλητες..αυτο εγω διακρινει κατα τη προσωπικη μου εμπειρια,μετα απο 28 συμμετοχες..αν και πλεον μαλλον υπαρχει φως!!και ο κοσμος,και η αθλητες,βλεπουν κρινουν,διελεγουν......νασται καλα.....!!

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="O16fpNDlGOk&feature=related"]O16fpNDlGOk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Σχετικά με τα οικονομικά, τα παιδιά που έχουν φάει τα χρόνια τους στο αγωνιστικό bbing, ο γιάννης, ο ηλίας, ο διονύσης και ο τάσος ο μινίδης, τα είπαν όλα και κλείνουν το θέμα.

Όσο για το βίντεο πολύ καλός ο γενικός νικητής αλλά ο μπούρες πέρυσι στην κατερίνη μου άρεσε περισότερο. :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## a.minidis

> Σχετικά με τα οικονομικά, τα παιδιά που έχουν φάει τα χρόνια τους στο αγωνιστικό bbing, ο γιάννης, ο ηλίας, ο διονύσης και ο τάσος ο μινίδης, τα είπαν όλα και κλείνουν το θέμα.
> 
> Όσο για το βίντεο πολύ καλός ο γενικός νικητής αλλά ο μπούρες πέρυσι στην κατερίνη μου άρεσε περισότερο.
> 
> ΜΒ


 θα συμφωνησω απολυτα οτι ο Μπουρες,ειναι πολυ καλητερος,καθως εχω βρεθει τρεις φορες αγωνιστηκα μαζι του,και καθε φορα ηταν ανωτερος,να πω,οτι στη χρυσουπο0λη ειχε κατεβει με ατροφια στο δικεφαλο,απο ριξει,και τη επομενη,δεν  εβλεπες καμια διαφορα!!

----------


## ioannis1

ο μπουρες ειναι απαικτος συμφωνω με τα παιδια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο μπουρες ειναι απαικτος συμφωνω με τα παιδια.


και γω συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά ο μπούρες ήταν απαικτος και το δερμα του σαν ζελατίνα , δεν είναι και τυχαίος βέβαια κέρδισε το γιούνιβερς και στο πανευρωπαικό είχα την τύχη αλλα και την ατυχία να παίξω μαζί του στο γενικό .
φοβερός αθλητής αλλα και στον συγκεκριμένο αγωνα ο γενικός ήταν καλός :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

+1. :02. Shock:

----------


## Gasturb

> Πέμπτος ο Γιάννης αναγνώστου στο παγκόσμιο με φοβερό ανταγωνισμό τα αποτελέσματα από την κατηγορία 1 που έπαιξε ο Βάσος Αναστάσιος τα περιμένουμε


Πολλα Congrats Γιανναρε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gasturb

> μερικες φωτο απο την αναχωριση (οκ καθηστερισα λιγο) :
> 
> στην πρωτη Γιαννης - Φωτης


 
Quiz: 

Πως ξεχωριζει ενας πρωταθλητης απο εναν τεμπελη? 

Ο ενας κραταει νερο κ αλλους frappuccino φουλ στην ζαχαρη...


 :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μωρή γρια σκέτο φραπε πίνω, τη λες?!  :01. Unsure: 

κόψε το διάβασμα γιατι εχεις χαζέψει τελείως τελευταία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## anjelica

βλεπω και τσιγαρακι!!!! α πα πα..... :01. Smile:

----------


## Gasturb

> σκέτο φραπε πίνω,





> βλεπω και τσιγαρακι!!!!


ειπα να σε κανω ευρωπαιο τεμπελη αλλα το εκανες χειροτερο.. ελληναρα τεμπελχανα!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

gas ευχαριστω και ως συνηθως απαικτος. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## James

Συγχαρητηρια στον Γιαννη Αναγωνστου και για αυτη την επιτυχια του σε διεθνες επίπεδο ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

βιντεο απο guest posing του Bures πριν λίγες μέρες μιας και τον αναφέραμε. (παγκόμσιου πρωταθλητη της nabba περυσι στην κατερίνη και Mr universe) 

[YOUTUBE="bures"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/19zz9ogA3oo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/19zz9ogA3oo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## KATERINI 144

> gas ευχαριστω και ως συνηθως απαικτος.


γιαννη σοβαρα τωρα βγαζεις ακρι τη λεει ο gas  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

τεσπα νεες φωτογραφιες απο τον αγωνα:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## KATERINI 144

καποιες  φωτογραφιες που βρηκα του Γιαννη απο τον αγωνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη είσαι τεραστιος !!Τελος !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## satheo

ενα θα πω! εσχος !!!! 
εντελος απαραδεκτη ποζα!

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν ειναι ποζα φιλε satheo, ο πονηρός φωτογράφος την έπιασε την ωρα που ετοιμαζόταν για την πόζα  :08. Toast: 

[YOUTUBE=""]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lsT5Cg2G5SE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lsT5Cg2G5SE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιαννη είσαι τεραστιος !!Τελος !!


+1000,  με τη φορα που εχει παρει την επόμενη φορα που θα κατέβει δε θα παίζεται   :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## ioannis1

φωτη τελικα νομιζω σταθηκα αξια στη εξαδα.που τις βρηκες πολυ καλες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

α δεν ξερω Γιάννη, εγω στις φωτογραφίες βλεπω εναν τεράστιο που δεν ήταν βαμμένος καλα δεν ειχε γυαλιστικο και πατούσε χαβαλέ  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 

τη καλά ρε Γιάννη μονο καλά στάθηκες?! οι φωτογραφίες μιλάνε φίλε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

και μερικες του Τασου

----------


## satheo

> δεν ειναι ποζα φιλε satheo, ο πονηρός φωτογράφος την έπιασε την ωρα που ετοιμαζόταν για την πόζα 
> 
> [YOUTUBE=""]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lsT5Cg2G5SE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lsT5Cg2G5SE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


τελος παντον εγω ξερω αλλο ετιμαζεις με το συγκεριμενο στιλ!!! χιχι ας το γυρισουμε στην πλακα γιτι δεν λεει γενικος!

----------


## KATERINI 144

ε το τούρλωσε λιγο παραπάνω αλλα μη το κάνουμε θεμα   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

